# A nice little shop.



## ValerieYanez (Mar 27, 2018)

by TheJoyofPots


----------



## Ringel05 (Mar 27, 2018)

ValerieYanez said:


> by TheJoyofPots


And here I thought this was going to be about a Colorado shop...........


----------



## ValerieYanez (Mar 27, 2018)

lol Not that kind of Pot Shop.


----------

